# Check out this Southbend - really cool!!



## Brent H (May 25, 2021)

Absolutely sweet!

Check out the multi stop levers etc - awesome and well maintained.  At auction right now across the continent in the USA and was only $950 at the last bid.

Very cool  and unique lathe


----------



## Hruul (May 25, 2021)

That was quite the threading range.


----------



## David_R8 (May 25, 2021)

Now that I'd make room for!


----------



## Crankit (May 25, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Now that I'd make room for!



Me too!!


----------



## Perry (May 25, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Check out the multi stop levers




I'm not exactly sure what those are or how they are used?    I'm guessing they are the extra three levers on the carriage?

I did try googling but mixed results.  Probably not using the correct terms.


----------

